# Why don't they make cartoons like this anymore?



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV-XqV2gtM4

Honestly, they wouldn't be able to air that today at all.  Why does everything have to be politically correct?  It takes the fun out of things.

Cartoons used to be good -- there was some good stuff on TV when I was a kid but now it all seems like shit.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.myatube.com/?p=809

^  Good cartoon.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2009)

TV has become so politically correct that they certainly couldn't get away with segments like this on TV today.


----------



## Shinzar (Aug 30, 2009)

Because all TV wants to do now is brainwash little kids and get them to buy models and accessories by showing annoying rubbish like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLJb6gXWkzo


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2009)

You're right.  We can't make jokes on TV like this Woody Woodpecker find anymore.

Indian chief, after having his feather headdress reduced to a badminton ball:  "You give me the bird, me give you scalp treatment!"


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 30, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Indian chief, after having his feather headdress reduced to a badminton ball:  "You give me the bird, me give you scalp treatment!"



The proper term is shuttlecock I believe :V

Seriously though, I never really liked any of those cartoons very much.  Not to say that what they play today it good, its utter shit.  At least that stuff had some imagination in it.  Personally I think the 90's was the golden era for kids cartoons.  I can't say I miss racist references like those found in this particular show :/


----------



## Glitch (Aug 30, 2009)

I hate cartoons nowadays.
When I was little, I _loved_ the Rugrats, Angry Beavers, Tom and Jerry, Dexter's Laboratory, Rocko's Modern Life, and - above all - Ren & Stimpy.

But bad cartoons come when people get stupid and sensitive.  They even had to go and kill Spongebob.  >:c


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 30, 2009)

politicaly corictiveness has ruined Tom and Jerry. in the really old ones, Tom had a black Mammy type owner. but they redubbed her voice and made her an all american black woman


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 30, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> TV has become so politically correct that they certainly couldn't get away with segments like this on TV today.



Or this.   Did you know Donald Duck was a Nazi for a while?  And lets not forget Disney's oh so PC portrayal of Germans, Italians, and the Japanese.

Way to go, Walt!


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 30, 2009)

OMG i think i still have solme of those old VHS's of the old donald duck tapes... and daffy. they gotta be worth a fortune for theyre lack of politcialness.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 30, 2009)

every single (or most) looney toon cut:

http://looney.goldenagecartoons.com/ltcuts/


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 30, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Or this.   Did you know Donald Duck was a Nazi for a while?  And lets not forget Disney's oh so PC portrayal of Germans, Italians, and the Japanese.
> 
> Way to go, Walt!



I have that episode on my hard drive.  I love the subtleties they put in that episode.

How dare anyone make light of an enemy!  Don't they know there's a war on?  We'll only win the war if we let them make light of us instead-- oops, I mean, no one can possibly hate us!

Things like that remind me of anti-Communist propaganda that lasted from the late '40s all the way through the '80s.  It was politically correct to paint the Warsaw Pact as enemies, alternating between incompetent and fearful, but now it's not.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah all new cartoons have to have a moral to the story.
nothing compared to carry on up the jungle... 
*man looks at woman in shower*
2nd man "what are you looking at"
"oh er... golden crested tit"
"can't be theyre all black here"


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 30, 2009)

lets not forget that Disney REFUSES to release song of the south >_> you have to buy a bootleg region 2 to watch it uncut


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 30, 2009)

Cartoons have drastically gone downhill since the golden days. Now they are just a refuse pool around your ankles.


----------

